# The three H's



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

WE GOT THE CALL! We have been approved for our first mortgage 
For the week, to celebrate I will be giving out any or all of the three H's
Hand shake, high five or a hug (I'm a good hugger) 

AHHHHHH NO MORE WASTING MONEY ON RENT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Wooooooohoooooooo!

Congrates!

Now you just gotta come up with your rent amount to pay house bills......and your rent amount for mortgage payment!


Where do I collect hugs?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

flagtail said:


> Wooooooohoooooooo!
> 
> Congrates!
> 
> Now you just gotta come up with your rent amount to pay house bills......and your rent amount for mortgage payment!


And the most important- tuck some money aside for a new tank lol



flagtail said:


> Where do I collect hugs?


I am so excited I might take it on the road.
Get a wicked ice cream style truck, bell the whole nine!


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Good Stuff!

You got the right attitude....that's for sure!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Congrats! (Virtual hi five)


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

congrats bro! did you move to bolton? haha


----------

